# Strange issue



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just recently recieve my 2 pb12 nsd's. I hooked them up to my avr (yamaha RXZ11) using L/R sub outputs on the avr. I ran ypao and and set the levels with a SPL to 73db set all speakers to small with the crossover set to 80. This worked great and sounded really great for movies. So I decided to set up a memory in my avr for 2ch and 11ch stereo. I made the setting in the avr for bass to be output from fronts and subs with them set to stereo. I changed all my crossovers to match all 11 speakers. I thought I was good to go but I am not getting any out put from either sub in stereo mode 2ch or11ch.
Whats strang is I know it wofks because my 2 older subs work in stereo but for some reason the 2 svs subs wont. Any ideas anybody.:coocoo:


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Steve,

It's safe to say you're looking at a setup issue with your receiver. If the subs work with movies, they work (the little critters are incapable of opinions on music vs. movies). Something definitely changed in the setup between the old subs and new ones. Not very helpful, I know, but at least you know where to look. I'm not familiar with your receiver, but you should double-check your setup there, and if you have a link to a manual, post that so we can take a look.

-Robb


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice receiver, I have A long shot here but have you tried turning the subs to "on" rather then leaving them set to "auto on" sometimes if the signal going to them is to low they simply wont turn on.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well the problem is with the auto on for some reason. My movie setup all speakers are set to 80 crossover. That setting works great with the auto on function. With music my mains sound best set at 40 and my center. surrounds and rears at 60. The front and rear presence speakers set to 80. Auto on will only work with with the speakers set to 80 using the svs subs this is not the best for music but i can unplug them and plug in my old subs and they will auto on and off with out changing anything in the avr. So it"s not an avr issue. If I have to turn each one on and off with out being able to use the auto on function. I will not be able to use these subs because of there location makes it very hard to get to them. So what do I need to buy now that will turn these on and off from my viewing area or do I need to replace these subs with something else.:hissyfit:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Just leave the subs turned on all the time. This is a fairly common practice, first brought to my attention by Ed Mullen no less. He said he keeps his subs on full time too. Ever since I first got an SVS sub 4 years ago I've always kept it On 24/7.

When set to On but not receiving a signal the amp is drawing little to no more than when in Auto mode anyway, so it's a practical moot point.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

stevez11 said:


> Well the problem is with the auto on for some reason. My movie setup all speakers are set to 80 crossover. That setting works great with the auto on function. With music my mains sound best set at 40 and my center. surrounds and rears at 60. The front and rear presence speakers set to 80. Auto on will only work with with the speakers set to 80 using the svs subs this is not the best for music but i can unplug them and plug in my old subs and they will auto on and off with out changing anything in the avr. So it"s not an avr issue.


Ya, just leave them on. It wont hurt them. The problem is that most music simply doesn't have much information below 30Hz and some not even below 50Hz and not at very high levels so triggering the auto on on the subs quite often wont work. Its a very common problem with many subwoofer manufacturers.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I was a little cocerned about leaving them on all the time may damage or lessen the life of the amps. Glad to hear that is not a issue to concern myself with. Since my room is in the middle of a makeover as I speak. I have very easy access to my electric panel. I may run two new circuits switched in my HT room to control power to my subs just to have that peaceful easy feeling.
Thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is one workaround that works for some people (worked for me) is set the receivers sub output level higher than normal and lower the input level on the sub its self. This will send a higher level to the sub.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't even think of auto on being the culprit... Leaving them on is not a problem, but for some reason there are folks who just can't get comfortable with that idea. For those folks, there are two things they can try: 1) use an RCA splitter to utilize both inputs on the sub, and 2) increase the sub output from the AVR (requires reducing the gain on the subs). Using one or both obviously requires recalibrating.

-Robb


----------

